# Advice for Starting a CBT group in Ct. Illinois



## ilsagroup1 (Feb 28, 2010)

I am trying to get a CBT group started in Central Illinois. Anyone have any advice or guidance for getting one started. Have not had much luck, so far, in finding people in my area that are willing to join.

Has anyone on this site been succesful in starting their own group?


----------



## arth98 (Nov 30, 2009)

you could start it by phone, run ads saying what the group is for


----------

